# new guy from s.w. Pa



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* turkeyslayer45. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard, good to have you here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome. What part of PA? I'll be up there hunting Uniontown area this fall.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## CplDevilDog94 (Aug 4, 2010)

Pittsburgh, PA. Good to meet you


----------

